# Crown Dependency Visa



## redharry (May 17, 2013)

There is hope on the visa front ! 

Living in Guernsey makes a visa more complicated, as it first has to pass UK clearance before being handed to Channel Island immigration. 

However I was impressed that my wifes spouse visa was granted in just under 3 months.. The clearance statistics do not include Crown Dependencies, I was expecting more than 120 working days.... 

What tips can I give anyone applying ? Just be honest and give more information than they ask for and stick some photos of you both smiling in !

Good luck


----------

